# New Stove: leak smokes



## Kayrand (Sep 22, 2020)

I installed thru the wall wood burning stove and I started first fire. Smoke comes out from stove door, joints and from holes of damper . I put gasket stove cement with caulk on joints and take high temp tapes. I’m buying stove door gasket sealent. Someone please tell me how to stop smoke and have it running.


----------



## bholler (Sep 23, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> I installed thru the wall wood burning stove and I started first fire. Smoke comes out from stove door, joints and from holes of damper . I put gasket stove cement with caulk on joints and take high temp tapes. I’m buying stove door gasket sealent. Someone please tell me how to stop smoke and have it running.


More details and some pics would help.   What stove what type chimney how high is the chimney etc


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 23, 2020)

bholler said:


> More details and some pics would help.   What stove what type chimney how high is the chimney etc


I have woodman stove. This one:  https://www.northwoodsfab.com/produ...i-woodsman-stove-with-collar-free-us-shipping
It’s not thru the ceiling. It’s thru the wall. I have 6” damper adapter then two feet double pipe Vertical then 90 degree elbow then 2 feet double pipe horizontal then thru the wall adapter then box in the box 9” thru the wall double pipe then out with they the wall tee pipe then cap adapter then cap.
Smoke comes out from Stove door and all joints. I did stove cement at all joints then box then I tape it with high temp tape but it’s still coming out. I think  I might need drive door gasket cement. I found it on Lowes. I did fire safe twigs because I want to see if there are leaks and there surely are leaks. How do I stop these leaks.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m in Bozeman now. My stove is on belfry right above Yellowstone so I’m going to take pictures when I go there this weekend. Wait ok.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sounds like a draft issue possibly.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 23, 2020)

What was the outdoor temperature when this was happening? 
Many chimneys don't draft that well until the temp goes below 40-50*...some can run when its warmer than that, but that's more an exception rather than a rule...


----------



## coaly (Sep 23, 2020)

Make sure the horizontal run is pitched upward 1/4 inch per foot toward chimney.

Open pipe damper.

Build your fire with newspaper, cardboard and small kindling.

Crack open the nearest window.

Light newspaper twisted up at the top near the outlet inside  stove to allow heat to rise and start preheating chimney. It may take a couple pieces of paper.  Then light fire with one. Smoke should rise out with doors open. Open air intake, slowly close doors.

Watch thermometer on connector pipe, adding larger wood as fire catches.

Close intake air as temperature increases.

When hot gasses lighter than outdoor air rise in chimney, this creates a low pressure area in chimney, pipe and stove. This allows the higher atmospheric air pressure to PUSH into the stove intake, or open doors feeding the fire oxygen. Any leaks in chimney, pipe, or stove will leak indoor air IN, not exhaust out when the chimney is hot and drafting correctly. (Connector pipes get 3 screws at each joint, no sealer needed)

Opening the nearest window allows the higher air pressure outside to enter home and push into stove making it go. This eliminates the possibility of depressurizing the home with exhaust fans.

The colder outside, the more temperature differential inside the chimney, and the faster it will rise out the chimney. Heavy dense air in chimney, atmospheric conditions such as low air pressure and high altitude having less air pressure to work with are all detrimental to the draft the chimney creates.

Hope you didn’t think the chimney just lets the smoke out! The chimney is the engine that drives the stove. Feed it heat to make it work. Then balance the heat you leave up so the stove can radiate the left over heat into the room, and close the window. (The first fire will cure paint on stove and pipe. It will smoke. Best to fire outside with pipe vertical to burn the worst of the smoke off)

The pipe damper is a chimney control to slow velocity of rising gasses in an over drafting chimney. Control heat output with air intake on stove. If it burns too hard, that is a sign of leakage into stove, or over drafting chimney. If you close pipe damper a little, less than 1/4, check creosote formation frequently until you know how much you create.  The more you close it, the cooler the chimney will run. This is the reason for a pipe thermometer to keep the chimney clean at the proper temperature as shown on thermometer. No one can tell you where to run stove or chimney control since it changes with chimney, pipe configuration, weather, and other factors.


----------



## bholler (Sep 23, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> I have woodman stove. This one:  https://www.northwoodsfab.com/produ...i-woodsman-stove-with-collar-free-us-shipping
> It’s not thru the ceiling. It’s thru the wall. I have 6” damper adapter then two feet double pipe Vertical then 90 degree elbow then 2 feet double pipe horizontal then thru the wall adapter then box in the box 9” thru the wall double pipe then out with they the wall tee pipe then cap adapter then cap.
> Smoke comes out from Stove door and all joints. I did stove cement at all joints then box then I tape it with high temp tape but it’s still coming out. I think  I might need drive door gasket cement. I found it on Lowes. I did fire safe twigs because I want to see if there are leaks and there surely are leaks. How do I stop these leaks.


How high is the outside pipe in relation to the roof?


----------



## coaly (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m passing a kidney stone, and typing gets it off my mind. So I’ll leave the simple questions to bholler. lol


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

coaly said:


> Make sure the horizontal run is pitched upward 1/4 inch per foot toward chimney.
> 
> Open pipe damper.
> 
> ...


Mine is thru the wall. Like my pipe goes thru the side wall not thru the ceiling roof.


----------



## bholler (Sep 24, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Mine is thru the wall. Like my pipe goes thru the side wall not thru the ceiling roof.


Yes we get that.  How high is it outside?  How high above the roof is it?


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

bholler said:


> How high is the outside pipe in relation to the roof?


Its 1 feet after the 9” pipe in the box in the wall. 1 ft is a tee then adapter then stove cap. The tee and adapter and cap is outside against the outside wall.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

The temp at the time smoke comes out was 72 F. Yes I did open the door right in front of the stove.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

The outside is lower than the roof , 1.5 feet lower than the roof. I meant roof is above the stove cap


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Sounds like a draft issue possibly.


How do I prevent or fix draft issue?


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 24, 2020)

brenndatomu said:


> What was the outdoor temperature when this was happening?
> Many chimneys don't draft that well until the temp goes below 40-50*...some can run when its warmer than that, but that's more an exception rather than a rule...


It was 72 F outside . You mean I can do stove only in colder temp?


----------



## fbelec (Sep 24, 2020)

i just took a look at your manual online and that is the cheesiest manual i have seen yet. only 2 pages. that chimney should be alot taller than it is for the stove and the building. i would not use that stove until the chimney is taller. from what you described your building will catch fire. if you need to know about chimneys ask bholler


----------



## bholler (Sep 24, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Its 1 feet after the 9” pipe in the box in the wall. 1 ft is a tee then adapter then stove cap. The tee and adapter and cap is outside against the outside wall.


There is your problem.  This is a wood stove not pellet or gas stove.  It will never make enough draft to burn well and if it does you will light your house on fire.  You can't dump wood exhaust right next to a wall.  It is way too hot. 

Do not try to use this setup again


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2020)

Kayrand, we want to help you get this solved and to be able to burn safely. However, it sounds like right now there are some serious and dangerous errors in the installation. Can you post a picture of the stove with its flue connection inside and then another picture of the chimney outside so that we can see exactly what needs fixing?


----------



## coaly (Sep 24, 2020)

bholler said:


> How high is the outside pipe in relation to the roof?


I hope I survive this kidney stone to see what the chimney is. 


Kayrand said:


> Mine is thru the wall. Like my pipe goes thru the side wall not thru the ceiling roof.


Yes, and ANY horizontal run has to be pitched up ward toward chimney a minimum of 1/4 inch per foot. Never ran flat , or level horizontal. Heated gasses rise. You don’t want to slow them down.


----------



## coaly (Sep 24, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> It was 72 F outside . You mean I can do stove only in colder temp?


Yes. Temperature differential between inside and outside of chimney is what makes the hotter, lighter than air gasses rise in chimney. This allows higher atmospheric air pressure to PUSH air into stove making it go. The colder outside, the faster gasses rise in chimney. Without a chimney, air won’t go into the box to make it burn.

Rising exhaust in the chimney is measured as draft.  That is the engine that makes a stove go. You don't have a chimney, like a car with no engine, so it won't go.

A chimney needs to stay hot inside and cold outside so the gasses rise inside. Chimney pipe is an inner flue pipe with insulation around it to keep it hot, with an outside pipe to hold insulation round inner pipe and keep it dry. It needs to go above the roof, and then some depending on what is close by.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 25, 2020)

sorry for the hijack. coaly how's it going????


----------



## coaly (Sep 25, 2020)

fbelec said:


> sorry for the hijack. coaly how's it going????


I’m just ok.  Always have lots of projects underway, but my body says every 3 to 5 years is another kidney stone episode, so I’ve learned to live with it. Manage pain, manage infection, 2 to 3 weeks it’s over. No medical intervention removing any so far. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes I’m going there to take pictures, so you guys can see it. I have only started one first fire and I’m in the process of fixing it. The wall is brick wall where the wall box connects the stove pipe thru the wall to the outside tee and stove up. I can get four feet double pipe to raise the outside chimibey longer before the cap. The horizontal pipe might be a problem to raise 1/4 upward . Or I could reduce the 2 ft vertical pipe to 1 feet and use adjustable elbow to raise Angle.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 26, 2020)

bholler said:


> There is your problem.  This is a wood stove not pellet or gas stove.  It will never make enough draft to burn well and if it does you will light your house on fire.  You can't dump wood exhaust right next to a wall.  It is way too hot.
> 
> Do not try to use this setup again


It’s like 2.5 feet away from the brick wall


----------



## bholler (Sep 26, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> It’s like 2.5 feet away from the brick wall


Ok what is the roof overhang above it made of?  Is the brick wall solid brick or brick over framing?

Regardless of the severe safety issues the setup simply won't work.  There is not enough height there to create enough draft to make the system work


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 26, 2020)

coaly said:


> Yes. Temperature differential between inside and outside of chimney is what makes the hotter, lighter than air gasses rise in chimney. This allows higher atmospheric air pressure to PUSH air into stove making it go. The colder outside, the faster gasses rise in chimney. Without a chimney, air won’t go into the box to make it burn.
> 
> Rising exhaust in the chimney is measured as draft.  That is the engine that makes a stove go. You don't have a chimney, like a car with no engine, so it won't go.
> 
> A chimney needs to stay hot inside and cold outside so the gasses rise inside. Chimney pipe is an inner flue pipe with insulation around it to keep it hot, with an outside pipe to hold insulation round inner pipe and keep it dry. It needs to go above the roof, and then some depending on what is close by.


Do you mean I need to build a chiminey around the stove pipe ? Now I have hearth and stove is on it then it’s connected to pipes inside then outside pipe . Do I build brick chiminey around these pipes ?


----------



## bholler (Sep 26, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Do you mean I need to build a chiminey around the stove pipe ? Now I have hearth and stove is on it then it’s connected to pipes inside then outside pipe . Do I build brick chiminey around these pipes ?


No you don't need a masonry chimney.  You could do that or just use a prefab chimney.   But you need some sort of a chimney extending up to 2 feet above anything within 10 feet.


----------



## bholler (Sep 26, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Do you mean I need to build a chiminey around the stove pipe ? Now I have hearth and stove is on it then it’s connected to pipes inside then outside pipe . Do I build brick chiminey around these pipes ?


What type of pipe are you using?


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 26, 2020)

bholler said:


> What type of pipe are you using?


I’m using the ones duravent double pipe and duravent double stainless for chiminey. Okay I’ll extend it 3 feet up. I ordered 3 ft and 2 feet in case I need it both. I’ll go do it tomorrow and send you guys picture of set up. Extending the chimibey from 6” to 3 feet 6 “ with cap might better the draft


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 26, 2020)

bholler said:


> What type of pipe are you using?


And thank you all so much for helping me out. This is my first stove and I’m doing it by myself. That’s why I need some help from you guys who know how you do it.


----------



## coaly (Sep 26, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> And thank you all so much for helping me out. This is my first stove and I’m doing it by myself. That’s why I need some help from you guys who know how you do it.


Sounds like you're going in the right direction. One thing not good is going from a 4 inch outlet stove to a much larger chimney. Where does the 4 inch expand to 6 for chimney pipe?
It needs to be all insulated outside. So the through the wall, or thimble should go directly into double wall insulated outside. They usually have a clean out on the bottom. Always make sure that is closed tight so no cold air can leak into chimney.

When the hot gasses inside flue or pipe are allowed to expand, they cool. The object is keeping the internal flue gas temp above 250* to the top. Otherwise you have condensing of water vapor in the flue, it gets wet, and allows smoke particles to stick forming creosote. 4 inch round to 6 inch round is over twice the square inch diameter increase. This drops temp by more than 1/2. With a small stove it gets more critical since you then need to leave so much heat out to keep it clean, the stove no longer has the capacity to heat the area it's in. Keeping it 4 inch diameter all the way is highly recommended. Probably into making your own insulated pipe at that size.


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2020)

This is definitely a case where a picture or two is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 27, 2020)

coaly said:


> Sounds like you're going in the right direction. One thing not good is going from a 4 inch outlet stove to a much larger chimney. Where does the 4 inch expand to 6 for chimney pipe?
> It needs to be all insulated outside. So the through the wall, or thimble should go directly into double wall insulated outside. They usually have a clean out on the bottom. Always make sure that is closed tight so no cold air can leak into chimney.
> 
> When the hot gasses inside flue or pipe are allowed to expand, they cool. The object is keeping the internal flue gas temp above 250* to the top. Otherwise you have condensing of water vapor in the flue, it gets wet, and allows smoke particles to stick forming creosote. 4 inch round to 6 inch round is over twice the square inch diameter increase. This drops temp by more than 1/2. With a small stove it gets more critical since you then need to leave so much heat out to keep it clean, the stove no longer has the capacity to heat the area it's in. Keeping it 4 inch diameter all the way is highly recommended. Probably into making your own insulated pipe at that size.


No the inside stove and all pipes and the outside pipes are all 6” wide. There’s no 4” Pipe. I write 4 feet pipe , it’s the length not the width. The width is all 6”.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 27, 2020)

And the outside chiminey pipes are all insulated steel pipes. What is the right length for chimney pipe ? I have now all together 3 feet plus 2 feet and 1 feet tee so 6 feet total. Is it enough to rise the hot air up ?


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 27, 2020)

Many/most stoves require a 15' chimney, minimum...so it will still leak smoke and not burn very well with 6' IMO.
That's the total height, from the stove, to the top of the chimney...so the height of the indoor stove pipe is included...but, the (2) 90* turns cancel out 2-3' worth of height, each...so in effect, at 6' you are just now at somewhere between net zero a nd +2 ft. in height.
But once you get the chimney right, it still needs to be down to, or below, 40-50* (60* at the most) outside for the chimney to work right.
The chimney makes the draft the runs the stove...the stove is worthless without it...so the chimney has to be right.


----------



## coaly (Sep 27, 2020)

In your case, 2 feet above anything within 10 feet measured horizontal.  If roof is pitched upward, simply measure from outlet, 10 feet sideways. It needs to be 2 feet over that height. When you can measure 10 feet in all directions sideways without hitting anything you're fine.

So a flat roof would be ok to be 2 feet above roof edge. A pitched roof, measure horizontal towards roof, depending on how steep, where the 10 foot horizontal (level) measurement hits roof, it needs to go higher. If the chimney would be on a porch roof, with taller building wall (or another building) within 10 feet, it needs to go 2 feet above that obstruction that is 10 feet to the outlet.

When going through a roof, it also has to be 3 feet above the roof at penetration point (for sparks falling onto roof) which doesn't pertain to your install.

I ask about diameter because this is a 4 inch outlet stove. Somewhere the pipe is going from 4 to 6. That is where the expansion takes place and exhaust gasses cool as they expand into the larger area. Whatever the stove is built with for flue outlet, is the "size" of the stove. The connector pipe and chimney should be this size. Never decrease, that is not allowed by code. An increase of 3 times the size is legal, but not recommended for efficiency and being able to keep clean causing a fire hazard from creosote formation.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 27, 2020)

coaly said:


> I ask about diameter because this is a 4 inch outlet stove. Somewhere the pipe is going from 4 to 6.


Ah hah! I missed the fact that this is a mini stove.
If the pipe is 4" ID and class A insulated then it would be 6" OD...maybe that's the confusion?


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 28, 2020)

coaly said:


> In your case, 2 feet above anything within 10 feet measured horizontal.  If roof is pitched upward, simply measure from outlet, 10 feet sideways. It needs to be 2 feet over that height. When you can measure 10 feet in all directions sideways without hitting anything you're fine.
> 
> So a flat roof would be ok to be 2 feet above roof edge. A pitched roof, measure horizontal towards roof, depending on how steep, where the 10 foot horizontal (level) measurement hits roof, it needs to go higher. If the chimney would be on a porch roof, with taller building wall (or another building) within 10 feet, it needs to go 2 feet above that obstruction that is 10 feet to the outlet.
> 
> ...


These are my stove picture and current set up. I have to work tomorrow so I’m going to extend the chimney next weekend. It’ll be 15 feet from that tee outside.

Because I have to wait for that roof bracket from homedepot. They don’t have it in stock so it will come like in oct 6. So this weekend I’ll put up half like 7 feet the. Next weekend I’ll do the over the roof next half . Hope this will draw the draft out.



coaly said:


> In your case, 2 feet above anything within 10 feet measured horizontal.  If roof is pitched upward, simply measure from outlet, 10 feet sideways. It needs to be 2 feet over that height. When you can measure 10 feet in all directions sideways without hitting anything you're fine.
> 
> So a flat roof would be ok to be 2 feet above roof edge. A pitched roof, measure horizontal towards roof, depending on how steep, where the 10 foot horizontal (level) measurement hits roof, it needs to go higher. If the chimney would be on a porch roof, with taller building wall (or another building) within 10 feet, it needs to go 2 feet above that obstruction that is 10 feet to the outlet.
> 
> ...


My stuff at the moment .


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 28, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Because I have to wait for that roof bracket from homedepot. They don’t have it in stock so it will come like in oct 6. So this weekend I’ll put up half like 7 feet the. Next weekend I’ll do the over the roof next half . Hope this will draw the draft out.


The stove outlet is 6” wide. It’s not 4” outlet at all.


----------



## bholler (Sep 28, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Because I have to wait for that roof bracket from homedepot. They don’t have it in stock so it will come like in oct 6. So this weekend I’ll put up half like 7 feet the. Next weekend I’ll do the over the roof next half . Hope this will draw the draft out.


7' may be enough to make that stove work fine.  It should be enough to safely get you above the roof


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 28, 2020)

coaly said:


> In your case, 2 feet above anything within 10 feet measured horizontal.  If roof is pitched upward, simply measure from outlet, 10 feet sideways. It needs to be 2 feet over that height. When you can measure 10 feet in all directions sideways without hitting anything you're fine.
> 
> So a flat roof would be ok to be 2 feet above roof edge. A pitched roof, measure horizontal towards roof, depending on how steep, where the 10 foot horizontal (level) measurement hits roof, it needs to go higher. If the chimney would be on a porch roof, with taller building wall (or another building) within 10 feet, it needs to go 2 feet above that obstruction that is 10 feet to the outlet.
> 
> ...





coaly said:


> In your case, 2 feet above anything within 10 feet measured horizontal.  If roof is pitched upward, simply measure from outlet, 10 feet sideways. It needs to be 2 feet over that height. When you can measure 10 feet in all directions sideways without hitting anything you're fine.
> 
> So a flat roof would be ok to be 2 feet above roof edge. A pitched roof, measure horizontal towards roof, depending on how steep, where the 10 foot horizontal (level) measurement hits roof, it needs to go higher. If the chimney would be on a porch roof, with taller building wall (or another building) within 10 feet, it needs to go 2 feet above that obstruction that is 10 feet to the outlet.
> 
> ...


My stuff at the moment . 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 263859

	

		
			
		

		
	
 the stove outlet is not 4”. It’s mini stove with 6” outlet.


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2020)

Remove all the metal tape. The adhesive is not rated for flue temps. This is not like a pellet stove, it is not necessary. Once you have a proper chimney you will see a very big difference in stove performance. 
15 ft outside sounds excessive for this stove. It has no secondary combustion channel to draw air through. I agree with bholler that 7' should be sufficient.  Is 15' the minimum necessary to satisfy the 10-3-2 rule?


----------



## coaly (Sep 28, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> The stove outlet is 6” wide. It’s not 4” outlet at all.


Your post #3 said it was a 4 inch. I feel better about that.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

coaly said:


> Your post #3 said it was a 4 inch. I feel better about that.


No I didn’t say that. It is 6” stove outlet and 6” all the way.


----------



## coaly (Sep 29, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> I have woodman stove. This one:  https://www.northwoodsfab.com/produ...i-woodsman-stove-with-collar-free-us-shipping


The only stove in that link is a 4 inch outlet stove.
It is not vented the same as a 6 inch model.
That is the stove I was commenting on.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 29, 2020)

The chimney is one concern, and it seems to be covered, the other concern I have is the hearth the stove is sitting on, I'm not sure what type of stove that is, but no firebrick on the floor of the stove leads me to believe that the bottom side of the stove is uninsulated and may need a thicker hearth to keep heat from transferring through. I'm def not poking an fun at the install or anything, I just want to see a safe install because wood burning is suppose to be fun, relaxing and an enjoyable experience.


----------



## bholler (Sep 29, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> No I didn’t say that. It is 6” stove outlet and 6” all the way.


At this point it doesn't really matter.  You have a 6" stove and are installing a 6" chimney that should be ok.  Now just confirm that all clearances and hearth requirements are met and you should be safe once you get the rest of your chimney installed


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

bholler said:


> At this point it doesn't really matter.  You have a 6" stove and are installing a 6" chimney that should be ok.  Now just confirm that all clearances and hearth requirements are met and you should be safe once you get the rest of your chimney installed


Okay so I can just go with 11 feet outside , right? Because I think 15 feet is like too tall over the roof and I’m afraid it will shake up with the wind in Montana. We are windy here and cold.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

kennyp2339 said:


> The chimney is one concern, and it seems to be covered, the other concern I have is the hearth the stove is sitting on, I'm not sure what type of stove that is, but no firebrick on the floor of the stove leads me to believe that the bottom side of the stove is uninsulated and may need a thicker hearth to keep heat from transferring through. I'm def not poking an fun at the install or anything, I just want to see a safe install because wood burning is suppose to be fun, relaxing and an enjoyable experience.


Yes I have stove brick for the inside of the stove coming in next week. Home Depot takes a week To get the order. This is woodland stove from menesota. Hearth is brick that I built it by sticking together.


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

begreen said:


> Remove all the metal tape. The adhesive is not rated for flue temps. This is not like a pellet stove, it is not necessary. Once you have a proper chimney you will see a very big difference in stove performance.
> 15 ft outside sounds excessive for this stove. It has no secondary combustion channel to draw air through. I agree with bholler that 7' should be sufficient.  Is 15' the minimum necessary to satisfy the 10-3-2 rule?


 yeh I will remove the tape once chimney is finished. I stick it there to stop smoke whee when I tried the first fire with my shirt chimney. Haha


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2020)

For that stove I'd start out with 7 or 8 ft if the 10-3-2 rule is satisfied. It will definitely need a brace off the roof. Two if you go for 11 ft.


----------



## bholler (Sep 29, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Okay so I can just go with 11 feet outside , right? Because I think 15 feet is like too tall over the roof and I’m afraid it will shake up with the wind in Montana. We are windy here and cold.


What begreen said


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

begreen said:


> For that stove I'd start out with 7 or 8 ft if the 10-3-2 rule is satisfied. It will definitely need a brace off the roof. Two if you go for 11 ft.
> View attachment 263949


okay I have one roof support bracket but I can order one more if needs be. I’ll post picture when I finish it next Sunday


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> okay I have one roof support bracket but I can order one more if needs be. I’ll post picture when I finish it next Sunday


This is what I’m going to build see this cartoon


----------



## Kayrand (Sep 29, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> This is what I’m going to build see this cartoon


I meant the chimney part. The inside part I have got longer pipes than that picture


----------



## MissMac (Sep 30, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> And the outside chiminey pipes are all insulated steel pipes. What is the right length for chimney pipe ? I have now all together 3 feet plus 2 feet and 1 feet tee so 6 feet total. Is it enough to rise the hot air up ?


no


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 10, 2020)

MissMac said:


> no


I just finished my chimney and feel the hack draft almost gone. I’m tired so I will do dust fire tomorrow


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 10, 2020)

Did pictures go thru ?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Did pictures go thru ?


Looking good


----------



## bholler (Oct 11, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> I just finished my chimney and feel the hack draft almost gone. I’m tired so I will do dust fire tomorrow


Much better


----------



## SidecarFlip (Oct 11, 2020)

coaly said:


> I’m passing a kidney stone, and typing gets it off my mind. So I’ll leave the simple questions to bholler. lol


Find a quiet spot, get some good drugs and whizz it out..  Quit eating dairy products, they contribute to them.


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 20, 2020)

Yay , it’s running perfectly! It’s awesome! There is no leaks and no smokes coming out and I’m so happy now I have some heat just in time to Montana fierce winter. Love you all thanks a bunch teaching me about draft and importance of chimney length!! It’s like magic!


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2020)

It's much safer now too. Draft is the engine of the fire. I suggest removing the metal tape now, before it becomes baked on.


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 20, 2020)

begreen said:


> It's much safer now too. Draft is the engine of the fire. I suggest removing the metal tape now, before it becomes baked on.


Ok ok I’ll remove tape. And I can boil hot water so fast!! It’s so splendid  Awesome guys!


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 20, 2020)

begreen said:


> It's much safer now too. Draft is the engine of the fire. I suggest removing the metal tape now, before it becomes baked on.


Nothing is better than a nice cozy fire!! Yasss!


----------



## Kayrand (Oct 20, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Ok ok I’ll remove tape. And I can boil hot water so fast!! It’s so splendid  Awesome guys!


Yeh I removed all temp tapes and yes no leaks at all. Perfectly splendid ! Totally awesome!


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2020)

Much better. If you find the fire a little hard to control with a full load of wood, a key damper can be added to the stove pipe to slow it down a bit.


----------



## bholler (Oct 20, 2020)

Kayrand said:


> Yeh I removed all temp tapes and yes no leaks at all. Perfectly splendid ! Totally awesome!
> View attachment 265204


Is that double wall pipe or single wall?


----------



## ABMax24 (Oct 20, 2020)

bholler said:


> Is that double wall pipe or single wall?





Kayrand said:


> I’m using the ones duravent double pipe and duravent double stainless for chiminey. Okay I’ll extend it 3 feet up. I ordered 3 ft and 2 feet in case I need it both. I’ll go do it tomorrow and send you guys picture of set up. Extending the chimibey from 6” to 3 feet 6 “ with cap might better the draft


----------



## bholler (Oct 20, 2020)

Ok the surface thermometer on the double wall pipe won't give you any useful information.  You need a probe thermometer


----------

